# WAGO 750-881 und Modscan64



## KingHelmer (1 Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,

wir haben einen Kunden welcher sein Gebäudeleitsystem mit unserer WAGO SPS (750-881) verbinden möchte über Modbus TCP.
Für solche Dinge habe ich bisher immer die festen Registeradressen der Merker verwendet.

Beispiel: Temperatur-Ist und Soll-Werte werden im Programm über zwei Merkerworte %MW0 und %MW1 gehandelt, bzw. ich lese diese aus und gebe den Sollwert zurück.

Der Kunde muss dann nur über TCP entsprechend auf die Merkerworte zugreifen.

Bisher hat dies immer funktioniert, nun meldet sich ein Kunde und sagt die Kommunikation bekommt er nicht hin. 

Er testet diese mit MODSCAN64 und bekommt keine Antwort zurück. Habe es nun selbst getestet zuhause und auch ich bekomme einen Fehler zurück wenn ich polle.

Hat das jemand schon einmal zu laufen gebracht bzw. mit Modscan erfolgreich ein Register ausgelesen? 
Mit der Software "SimplyModbusTCP Client" funktioniert es.

Und nebenbei noch die Frage (ich bin kein modbus experte): Brauche ich überhaupt eine Device ID? Wenn ich diese ändere funktioniert es trotzdem, aber soweit ich weiß vergebe ich ja überhaupt keine Device ID.

Bin für jeden Kommentar dankbar


----------



## Tobsucht (1 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

aus irgendwelchen Gründen subtrahiert MODSCAN64 eins von der eingegebenen Modbus Adresse.
Bei einer angegebenen Adresse von 12289 wird ab der Modbus Adresse 12288 abgefragt.

Die Device ID ist die Unit ID im Modbus Protokoll. Die ID ist eigentlich nur bei Gateways wichtig. Die Wago Controller nehmen jede ID an.


Grüße


----------



## KingHelmer (2 Oktober 2020)

Tatsächlich ist es so wie du schreibst, dennoch habe ich keine Kommunikation über Modscan hinbekommen. Habe dann Simply TYP Client versucht und das hat funktioniert. Komischerweise waren auch hier alle Adressen verschoben um 1. Sprich wollte ich die Adresse 12288 (%MW0) abfragen musste ich die 12289 abfragen. Glücklicherweise war es vollkommen konsistent in diesem Muster dadurch haben wir es hinbekommen.


----------

